# Pastel Genetics, in pythons.



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok i have just bought Reptile Care Volume 4 Issue 3, and there is a whole page on Pastel Genetics crosses and i was woundering what would you get from lemon pastels?
Lemon Pastel x Lemon Pastel = Super Lemon Pastel?
Lemon Pastel x Mojave = Lemon Mojave?
Lemon Pastel x Clown = Lemon Clown?
Lemon Pastel x CInnamon = Lemon Pewter?
Lemon Patel x Spider = Lemon Bumblebee?


Could anyone correct them or add pictures of the snake, produced.
Thanks


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Lemon Pastel x Lemon Pastel = Super Pastel
Lemon Pastel x Mojave = Pastave
Lemon Pastel x Clown = Pastel Clown
Lemon Pastel x CInnamon = Pewter
Lemon Pastel x Spider = Bumblebee


The fact its a lemon pastel doesnt actually make any difference to the outcome or the name.

Super pastel









Pastave









Pastel Clown









Pewter









Bumblebee


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oh some the lemon bit doesnt make a diffrence? So i could get a Lemon Pastel, breed to another Lemon pastel and Make a SUPER PASTEL? and also Pastel x Pastel = SUPER PASTEL, will the SUPER PASTELS look the same, or will the lemon pastel x lemon pastels offspring be more "lemony"?​


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Its just a super pastel. The fact its a lemon pastel wont make any difference. Thats why the price is the same...

Lemon pastel is a term used to give an idea of the colouration of the pastel. Alot of them fade with time into adulthood anyway the same as any other pastel.

Most pastels are different from one snake to the next anyway. Is the super pastel i showed in the picture not 'lemony' enough for you?

Take a look around. There are plenty of 'lemon' pastels that arent that 'lemony'.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i thought clown was recessive, so lemon pastel - clown would make pastels het clown wouldn't it, unless it was a lemon pastel het clown to clown.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought lemon was just a name tacked on by people who's pastels were yellower than others, or by some breeders in an attempt to make more money. Don't get me wrong, I've seen some lovely yellow pastels but they seem to grow out of it.

I am not good with royals but as far as I was aware "lemon" was not genetic nor did it affect the offspring or other morphs.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> i thought clown was recessive, so lemon pastel - clown would make pastels het clown wouldn't it, unless it was a lemon pastel het clown to clown.


yes thats right but a lemon pastel clown is called a pastel clown.
1st generation would produce pastels and normals het for clown.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Bumblebees and pastaves :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for asking that question snakelover ive also been trying to work this out and now i know 

but can i just but in and ask what a spider x mojave would look like (apart from the obviours spiders & mojaves)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

river said:


> thanks for asking that question snakelover ive also been trying to work this out and now i know
> 
> but can i just but in and ask what a spider x mojave would look like (apart from the obviours spiders & mojaves)


Does noone have google anymore?


----------



## river (Oct 12, 2007)

thank you

its easier to ask then go on google :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

But you'll find the photos faster if you know how to search


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

just a quick question.. could someone link me to somewhere where i could get this mag? is it a back issue???

Cheers,

: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Livefood UK Ltd.


----------

